# Meadows or Fusion Pass??



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Last year with an El Nino I said Meadows to people. It was a good choice.

This year with La Nina either pass should work out well for you. Terrain at the Bowl is great but it takes low snow levels for it to be really good (which didn't happen last season). Don't plan on running hot laps, the lift structure is older than you are. The old lifts do work to your advantage in one way. It takes a lot longer for it to get skied out than Meadows.

Weekdays at Meadows are fine, unless it dumps and then it looks like a weekend until 1:00. If it's dumping all day you can get some sweet turns late in the day after the 1/2 dayers have left and before the night crew shows up.

I think the Fusion pass is usually about the same price as the Meadows early pass.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! I think I'm going with Meadows. I'm not that into park so it looks like Meadows fits my type of riding best.


----------



## Deceiver (Aug 29, 2010)

Good call! I just got a Meadows Pass. The terrain is definitely better, and their park it getting there. I read their blog and it seems they are putting more emphasis on park this year. I think they;re even getting a rope tow for the railpark/beginner park. It doesn't really matter to me because my friends and I like natural features like cut-ins, hips, and kickers. We always ride weekends, due to the fact that we have classes, and it's never really been a problem. The only time it was busy was when it dumped all day Friday and Saturday was clear. Everyone and their grandma had to make up for not boarding all year.


----------

